# Netzwerk kontrollieren



## Dead (12. Oktober 2004)

Folgendes 
Ausgangssituation:

Es gibt zunächst 4 Rechner, die immer im Netzwerk und auch nahezu immer im Internet sind. Der Hauptrechner (auf dem alles gespeichert werden kann, ist aber jedoch nicht daueron. Also geht das nicht ihn wie einen Server zu nutzen. Dazu kommen externe Geräte wie Laptops, die von Zeit zu Zeit über WLAN hinzukommen.
Um immer wieder Sicherungen von wichtigen Daten durchführen zu können brauche ich ein Programm das folgendes kann

Zielsetzung:

- Zugriff auf jeden Pc im Netzwerk
- Möglichkeit des erstellen eines Backups im Netzwerk von bestimmten Ordnern
- Duchführen von automatischen Backups zu bestimmten Zeiten

Hab schon ein paar Programme ausprobiert, doch diese sind entweder nicht so wie ich mir dachte oder funktonieren nicht gescheit.

Freue mich über Hilfe


----------



## xCondoRx (13. Oktober 2004)

Sweit ich mich erinnere hattest doch schonmal diese Frage gepostet oder? Mit der windowseigenen Sicherung kannst du das alles bequem lösen.. Zubehör --> Systemprogramme --> Sicherung


----------

